# A tight fit



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Went from a more spacious setup with a Lelit Victoria to this very tight squeeze with a Della Corte Studio. Had to remove the bottom rail from the cabinet to free up a couple of centimetres...


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks great - nice backlit effect with the under cabinet lighting


----------



## NICCI (Apr 9, 2021)

Drool, drool ... My dream machine! Very Nice


----------



## Filippe (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi @Zorkin.

How was your experience with the Victoria? I am about to buy one but it's a bit hard to find unbiased/unexperienced opinions. I see that you stepped up your game quite a bit with the studio but were you satisfied with the Victoria? How was with the milk frothing? It seems that it drops plenty of water?

Thank you in advance,

Filippe


----------



## Filippe (Jul 25, 2021)

*unbiased/experienced



Filippe said:


> Hi @Zorkin.
> 
> How was your experience with the Victoria? I am about to buy one but it's a bit hard to find unbiased/unexperienced opinions. I see that you stepped up your game quite a bit with the studio but were you satisfied with the Victoria? How was with the milk frothing? It seems that it drops plenty of water?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Filippe said:


> Hi @Zorkin.
> 
> How was your experience with the Victoria? I am about to buy one but it's a bit hard to find unbiased/unexperienced opinions. I see that you stepped up your game quite a bit with the studio but were you satisfied with the Victoria? How was with the milk frothing? It seems that it drops plenty of water?
> 
> ...


 It was my first machine and I really liked it. I sold it to a colleague who is still enjoying it everyday. Warms up fast , makes very tasty espresso with stable temp and easy to live with. Switching between coffee and steam is pretty fast and ok if you only make 1-2 drinks. Looks nice.

down side is the puck tends to stick to screen ( not happened once with my new machine ) filling the tank pretty frequently if you steam , has a weak point you learn about under the tank - water spilled there will cause the machine to short - it comes back to normal after it dries but still annoying.

overall a lovely high end single boiler machine


----------



## Filippe (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you for your answer @Zorkin. I am now with my Victoria for 2 weeks and overall enjoying it. I am still struggling with the milk frothing but i guess its probably due to my poor technique. I have the same issue with messy pucks but I can live with that. Thanks for the heads up for the shorting issue. I am using a funnel to fill the tank to avoid spilling.

Cheers


----------

